# Damon Daybreak



## 107558

I notice that used Damon Daybreaks are selling for considerably less than a similar spec'd RV. Is there a problem with these vehicles?


----------



## Scotjimland

JQL said:


> I notice that used Damon Daybreaks are selling for considerably less than a similar spec'd RV. Is there a problem with these vehicles?


Hi John

Very popular RV, there are 50 members on here who own a Damon marque, I haven't heard any adverse reports on them..

Jim


----------



## 88742

I may be wrong here John, but I think the Daybreak is an 'entry level' RV, it wasn't long ago that you could pick up a new one for 50Kish

If memory serves me right when I looked a couple of years ago most complaints were on US forums, given the amount they must sell over there I don't think they're any less reliable then their counteparts............ anyway, Duncan (Star Spangled Spanner) has a Damon so they can't be bad :wink: 

Ian


----------



## Bryan

We have had two Damon Daybreaks and now have a Damon Ultrasport.

I would not hesitate to recommend the Damon Daybreak, they are a very good RV and preferable in many ways to other makes/models.

I think the reason that they are priced less than other makes is simply that due to their popularity there are more of them available so sellers must price accordingly.

HTH

Bryan


----------



## Scotjimland

WebAgents said:


> We have had two Damon Daybreaks and now have a Damon Ultrasport.


And a very nice RV it is Bryan, CAT diesel pusher on a Freightliner chassis .. don't get much better... :wink:


----------



## anita302

We also owned a Damon Daybreak until recently. (Pictures of which are below). At present it is infact for sale with Travel World. 

It was a lovely vehicle and I would definitely recommend them to anyone.
We only changed ours due to family reasons.

My brother and Sister have also been owners of these RV's in the past. 

Anita


----------



## Bryan

ScotJimland said:


> And a very nice RV it is Bryan, CAT diesel pusher on a Freightliner chassis .. don't get much better... :wink:


Thanks for that, Jim. I have to say, I do LOVE my Caterpillar engine 8)

Oh, and that reminds me, time for a signature change :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi Brian pray it never goes wrong, Cat spares are second mortgage items. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Snelly

My engine is cummin up second...


----------



## 107558

Many thanks for that. I'll give the Damon's a closer look.


----------



## Bryan

olley said:


> Hi Brian pray it never goes wrong, Cat spares are second mortgage items. :lol:
> 
> Olley


Do you honestly think I'll keep it long enough to need spares, Olley? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Bryan

JQL said:


> Many thanks for that. I'll give the Damon's a closer look.


If you have any specific questions please ask, and if you fancy a Damon Ultrasport instead (Top of Damon range instead of the entry model), feel free to tempt me into selling... :wink:


----------



## 97661

:wink: We've got the Damon Daybreak with the twin setee's very spacious. :wink:


----------



## 107558

WebAgents said:


> JQL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for that. I'll give the Damon's a closer look.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any specific questions please ask, and if you fancy a Damon Ultrasport instead (Top of Damon range instead of the entry model), feel free to tempt me into selling... :wink:
Click to expand...

I think it's probably a bit beyond my budget. My budget will only stretch to an early to mid '90s one... But if I have a win on the lottery this weekend things may change


----------



## Scotjimland

WebAgents said:


> Do you honestly think I'll keep it long enough to need spares, Olley? :lol:  :lol:


I doubt you will have filled it up more than a couple of times before you move on.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452

WebAgents said:


> We have had two Damon Daybreaks and now have a Damon Ultrasport.
> 
> I would not hesitate to recommend the Damon Daybreak, they are a very good RV and preferable in many ways to other makes/models.
> 
> I think the reason that they are priced less than other makes is simply that due to their popularity there are more of them available so sellers must price accordingly.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Bryan


I know Bryan's Damon RV and am I jealous ?

You bet it stunning and very upmarket :wink:


----------



## marnaz

Hi
After many months searching We have bought a Dayreak and love it to pices. for the price Ive seen nothing any better. loads of power, drives well. I wont say the is nothing better but then so are the prices. 
Most have the same cabin items, re Fridges and Air con, Just as you would expect the interior designs variy. 
I have no regrets here....


----------



## des

we have had our daybreak for over 3 years, nearly 500 days/nights away. still love it. imho, best value rv on the market.

des


----------



## marnaz

Hi

After many months of looking and comparing R.V's we bought a Daybreak and we think with all the makes we saw over 18 months, the Damon was the best value for money by far. We have no regrets.


----------



## olley

As the Lady?:wink: said; "he would say that"  :lol: Having a winnie I disagree a little. 

Olley


----------



## tel999

Hi.
A great question to ask, and who better to answer it than the owners.....
I spent 11 weeks in the US at Lazydays and some other reputable dealers, I spent my time with the tec's not the suits, in fact have become great friends with some of them. my question to all of them was the same. " What would you own " and the simple answer allways came back the same, Tiffin or Winnebago. When I asked why, this was the response.
If you look at most RV's they have the same or similar chassis, the fridge,air con, cooker, windows, central heating, engine, gear box and axle. The difference comes in the manufacture of the RV itself and I can assure you there is a huge difference in the way they are built. Sadly most of the quality will be hidden under panels etc. You will ( I hope ) never see the quality of the Winnebago roll cage, or the make up of the roof. May i sujest you remove a drawer and look at the make up, it so solid ply, are the runners stainless steel. Look behind the drawers, is the wood planed all over, is it larger than a lolly stick!
I met Bob Tiffin who was delighted to show us the quality of his RVs, one of his specialities is to ask you and three or four others to sit on the side settee, raise your hands over your heads and grip the overhead lockers, he will then tell you to pull yourselves up just using your hands. There is no movement in the lockers, you wouldbe very brave to try this with other makes.
A simple question.
If you think other Manufacturers could charge more for here products, do you not think they would.
I am not knocking the Damon, just pointing out where it sits in the great scheme of things.
Hope this helps.
Regards
Tel


----------



## marnaz

Hi
Im not saying Damon is the best RV in the world as im aware it is probaly not. We almost bought a Winnie, we liked it allot too. The main reason we opted for the Damon, is as you said, most have the same components and chassis, it was the damon was many years newer and in cleaner condition. Im also aware the body frame is mainly Ali as opposed to steel. Maybe we will look again on the next upgrade. As for roll cages, lets hope none of us has to put that to the test...

Regards


----------



## 118328

Many would say that the Winnie, Allegro and Damon are entry level coaches.
I bought a new new Allegro in the US and kept it for a few years, I also toured the factory and met Bob, as has been pointed out, the Winnie, Allegro and Damon all use the same components and all I think are basically the same.
I also had a new Trek which was horrible.
The difference like many things comes down to availability and price.
I bought a Brand new Damon Daybreak 3070 in August 2008, the latest shape, single windscreen model, I say this because I still see adverts offering 'Brand New' Daybreaks but they are the old shape, big difference!
I have now covered 6000 miles.
Problems, well the coach wanders a little, but then nearly all do and a quick look at the accessories one can purchase to correct this will also confirm this, the generator (Generacc) has played up and condensation on the bedroom walls can be annoying.
Apart from that nothing, it is also a lot quiter down the road than my Allegro.
That said I paid £56k for my coach inc Vat, fully loaded, can anyone tell me of a better coach for the money, don,t even consider Euro models.
I had it converted to LPG and it costs about £50 to fill up and that will take me from Bilbao to Madrid or Portsmouth to Sheffield.
So that's my take on them, I also have a rather snazzy paint job and entry level or not it turns heads wherever we go !!


----------



## marnaz

This is a most welcome reply We are very happy with our 'basic' RV. I have not found better value for money. When upgrading I will defiantly look at another Damon. Im not over keen on the latest styles that resemble tour coaches. On the ones we have seen some top end with all the leather buttoned sofa's and cut glass coffee tables. I could go on. but personally I would feel scared to use it, or if the grand kids turned up I would need to tether them to fence post. We do appreciate comfort. But also need to feel comfortable using it. After 30+ years of caravaning, the RV is like the Ritz.....


----------

